# Rockwell 34-450 unisaw restoration



## Treserious (Feb 20, 2012)

I just picked one up at auction for a song.
Model 34-450.
The motor is a 1.5 horse single phase dual power one (110/220v)
I think I should change the arbor bearings and the belts.
The arbor shaft was seized, but freed up with penetrating spray.
It is noisy when spun by hand.

The machine is in pretty good shape, the top is clean and flat.
It does look like someone has done electric modifications as it doesn't have a magnetic switch, nor a starter box.
It has a plastic box and a light switch for the on/off.

Anyone know a good cheap source for bearings for the arbor?

I got it missing its fence but the rails are there and in good shape.
anyone have any suggestions for a decent aftermarket fence system?


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Accurate Bearings can fix you up. Ask for Lynne. Read the first post on this thread before you call. Ordering from Accurate Bearings
Another source for parts is Sawcenter. You can get many parts from them depending on availability. Here's their link: http://www.sawcenter.com/unisawparts.htm
As far as a new fence goes, there are many options out there depending how deep your pockets are but one of the best values right now is the Delta T2 fence. Check out Amazon for prices.
Welcome to the Unisaw club!

http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=93322&sid=57520de2419a4d5f331d844f2ca4c269


----------



## Treserious (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info.

I looked around for Delta T2 fence in Canada, And I am not able to find any local dealers.

Shipping would get expensive, and that doesn't include duties....


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry, it wasn't until after I posted that I noticed where you are from. Now I'm not sure if the other two suggestions I gave you will work out either.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

<<_Anyone know a good cheap source for bearings for the arbor?>_>

Your local auto parts store. These are some of the most common bearings around and used in A/C pumps, power steering pumps, various electric motors and many other applications.

They go by different numbers but they often say 6203 or 203. Make sure you get sealed replacements. I replaced mine with Timken 203FF's for about $8 each.

One caveat: Your 34-450 Unisaw is one of the most common models and was made over a span of many years. Earlier Unisaws used a slightly different bearing than the one mentioned above that had a built-in spacer on the race. If that's what you have, then follow JohnK's advice and contact Accurate Bearings or the Sawcenter. Some guys use the newer bearings and add spacers to the arbor to make up the difference. You can probably find more about this on OWWM.org.

If you change the belts, make sure you get a matched set like Delta sells. Otherwise you can expect vibration. Know your motor pulley size first as that determines the belt length.

If you want to figure out what year your machine was made, check here: http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/DeltaSerialNumbers.ashx

And as John said, welcome to the Unisaw club! They are great machines.

Bill


----------



## Treserious (Feb 20, 2012)

interestingly enough, it does not loo like my saw conforms to the standard serial numbering scheme.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Delta T2 fence. eBay has it for $196.98 free shipping. That beats Amazons price. by 4 dollars.

Al

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I posted about your serial number situation over on OWWM. It turns out that they have the numbers figured out EXCEPT for Canadian saws, which yours is. http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=111131&sid=23e2f180222a7cccec3d88cf70c77c59 The best they could narrow it down to is 73-84. There are other things that may be tip-offs, such as whether it has a steel or cast iron plinth (base).

At any rate, yours probably has the newer bearings. Here's a good article on bearing replacement: http://www.sawcenter.com/unisaw.htm

Bill


----------



## Treserious (Feb 20, 2012)

dodgeboy77 said:


> I posted about your serial number situation over on OWWM. It turns out that they have the numbers figured out EXCEPT for Canadian saws, which yours is. http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=111131&sid=23e2f180222a7cccec3d88cf70c77c59 The best they could narrow it down to is 73-84. There are other things that may be tip-offs, such as whether it has a steel or cast iron plinth (base).
> 
> At any rate, yours probably has the newer bearings. Here's a good article on bearing replacement: http://www.sawcenter.com/unisaw.htm
> 
> Bill


Mine has the steel base, and it has the cheap steel side wings on the top, and the slimmer fence rails.
I would assume that mine is a later model, perhaps even 80's.

I also watched a set of youtube videos sponsored by Delta where they go through a restoration. taking it apart, cleaning it, changing the bearings, etc.


----------



## Treserious (Feb 20, 2012)

Picked up some bearings locally today for the arbor.
21$ tax in for a set of Italian made SKF 6203 bearings.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

<<_Mine has the steel base, and it has the cheap steel side wings on the top, and the slimmer fence rails. I would assume that mine is a later model, perhaps even 80's._>>

They switched to the steel base vs. the art deco cast iron part in the mid 70's sometime I think. My '79 has a steel base, too. 

However, I haven't seen any Unisaws that didn't have cast iron table extensions. I thought they were just found on the contractor saws. I wonder if either that's a Canadian thing or whether someone swapped wings.

Slimmer fence rails probably mean that you have the standard Jet-Lock fence.

Here's a lengthy thread that describes the restoration I did to my '79. You may pick up some tips on your arbor bearing replacement, etc.: http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=94388 I found that a common bicycle tool works to remove/install the arbor lock ring.

Bill


----------



## Treserious (Feb 20, 2012)

dodgeboy77 said:


> <<_Mine has the steel base, and it has the cheap steel side wings on the top, and the slimmer fence rails. I would assume that mine is a later model, perhaps even 80's._>>
> 
> They switched to the steel base vs. the art deco cast iron part in the mid 70's sometime I think. My '79 has a steel base, too.
> 
> ...


Man, I just dug through that thread, what a nice job you did.
I thought long and hard about doing a full on restoration like yours, but decided against it.

Mine is a bit of an ugly brute, but I think I like it that way.
it has character like any well used 40 year old would.

I'm going to restore it to run like new, but I think I'm going to leave the aesthetics be.

Besides which I have a Walker-Turner bandsaw rebuild coming up soon.

Got my arbor assembly rebuilt and cleaned this evening. made couple of jigs out of some thick scrap birch I had laying around so that I could press fit the bearings using my vise.

got all the channels, screws, and gearing cleaned up.

Hopefully I can get it up, running and dialed in this weekend. I have 120bf of black walnut begging me so make some sawdust.

now to find a fence tomorrow, and get my jointer blades sharpened.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Treserious,

Thanks for the compliment!

There are different routes to get a vintage tool back in operation, and a cleaning/mechanical restoration like you are doing is as good as any. Lots of guys do just that. There's something to be said for some wear and tear that adds character to a machine.

I already had a perfectly fine contractor's saw when I got my Unisaw. That gave me the advantage of being able to take my time and do a full restoration. My current project is a '65 Rockwell RAS and am probably going to do something like you are doing plus some paint - but nothing as involved as what I did with the Unisaw.

<<_Mine is a bit of an ugly brute, but I think I like it that way._>>
If you want a chuckle, take a look at some of these ugly brutes: http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=54214&hilit=ugly+unisaw

Incidentally, the suggestions for a Delta T2 fence are good ones. I've never used one but have always heard good things about them. I took another option and came up with a used Unifence from eBay for about the same money. It's been really accurate and has some nice features, plus it was an option on the Unisaw.

Good luck with your saw and keep us updated. 

Bill


----------



## Treserious (Feb 20, 2012)

this thing is a little bit of a PITA to get dialed in.

Got the new belts on today, and all the innards cleaned and wire brushed.
got the top back on, and a blade in, and found out that the top has to come off again to dial in the angle adjustment.


----------



## Treserious (Feb 20, 2012)

Got a cast iron wing, and delta t- square fence today off CL.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

It sounds like you're making good progress!

I missed your earlier post about taking the table top off to do the angle adjustment. I didn't and got it adjusted with a lot of trial and error, contortions, minor bleeding and special words.

Bill


----------

